# Having a wobble at the first hurdle, are we doing the right thing?



## Hurleygirlie (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband sent off his skills assessment to aitsl. After 6 weeks we had an email to say they wanted a letter from his uni stating the number of days he was on teaching practice, the transcript was not enough! We have got it, sent it and been told that we have to wait 8 weeks from then again to hear the result. Has anyone else had this experience? do they really shove you to the back of the queue so to speak? Or are they covering themselves?
Anyway pretty demoralized and fed up waiting . Just having a moment where i question why we want to give up two good jobs (my husband hates his), nice big house, and disrupt our three kids 
We want sunshine, or be able to go to the beach whenever, play outside whenever. We want to do more sport, we want our kids to do more sport at school. We want a better work/life balance and get off this treadmill (where the speed is always increasing). We want more culture but not necessarily crime. We want an adventure and a change. we want a simpler life, where we don't feel under pressure to have everything. 
Am i dreaming/fantasizing? Are we making a silly mistake, should we just settle for what we have and get on with it/make the best of it?
OR should we plow on, wait for the skills assessment, sit the ielts, and get the visa application in asap as planned (if we get + skills assessment)?
Is it going to be worth it? Would you recommend it?
Any help/encouragement you can suggest?
is it worth going to these seminars we see advertised?
Help please


----------



## donginellow (Aug 5, 2011)

My advice is to set your future up before you take the plunge. Twice I have not and twice I paid the price. If you want to go into other ventures then begin them now to get things started if you don't have cash reserves for the next few years already set aside. Being in a job rut with a consistent income and a future plan for the time being is better than being without either.


----------

